# Wrangler overheats with plow mounted



## dmonroe67 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey all,
Found our Wrangler to be running hot with blade up running around town yesterday. Is there an optimum plow position for driving? Do we need to run an electric cooling fan? Pushing air or pulling mount? This is a 2000 ,4.0, 5 Spd. Radiator is relatively new, as is the water pump. We are running a 6'8" SnoWay, 2" lift.Thanks


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

run your blade low and on a angle...


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

What he said and if you still have issues put a rubber deflector on it.


----------



## Mems (Dec 19, 2009)

Try running the heat in your vehicle on the highest setting and the hottest setting for a few minutes (around 5) to circulate the antifreeze around the block heads. By having your system stagnant you create heat that doesnt have anywhere to go to the cooling system cant do what it was meant to do. I have this issue when i wheel extremely hard and to combat it i do exactly as i stated. Some summer days it sucks for a while but it lowers the temp quickly.


----------



## whillysfreak (Jan 2, 2010)

dmonroe67;936957 said:


> Hey all,
> Found our Wrangler to be running hot with blade up running around town yesterday. Is there an optimum plow position for driving? Do we need to run an electric cooling fan? Pushing air or pulling mount? This is a 2000 ,4.0, 5 Spd. Radiator is relatively new, as is the water pump. We are running a 6'8" SnoWay, 2" lift.Thanks


I had a 91 wrangler I would run the blade on angle and had the heat on all the time But i put a bigger radiator in and that helped out a lot I know some guys will do a 2" lift and that gives them little more room to lower the plow while driving jeeps run hot as it is so doing a radiator flush can help to and us premixed 50/50 when you fill it again


----------

